# Cash had me fooled!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Today was a rainy day and when I came home from work I discovered that the dogs must have gotten bored and decided to rip up a pillow in the garage. My first thought was that Penny did it - I always assume that she's the one that starts the destruction and then maybe Cash will join in. So when I got home tonight, I went to the video to see what exactly happened while I was gone. I guess I owe Penny an apology - it was totally Cash and she didn't even join in! That got me thinking about yesterday when I came home and the plastic dog pool had been destroyed and pulled into the garage - I admit that again yesterday, I just assumed the Penny had done it. When I reviewed the video from yesterday - it was Cash again! He destroyed the pool and then pulled it in to the garage to finish it off. The funniest part is to see their "jobs" during the day - Cash is actually the trouble maker and Penny is the watch dog, she's constantly patrolling and Cash is pretty much oblivious to what's going on around him (even when Penny uses him as a chair). Cash has had me fooled this whole time and now I feel a little bad that I used to automatically blame Penny for bad behavior.

Rainy Day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZQk-Eoh3uE&feature=youtu.be

Dog Pool Destruction: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXwaYkAExyQ


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its cute how Penny uses Cash as a chair.
I think male dogs are more likely to have puppy moments, than the females. They just want to have some fun. My Cash still has them, and he is the oldest dog in the house.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow - if you didn't know before and/or weren't looking for it, you'd never realize that Cash was 3-legged! He has mastered the condition!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure that Penny knows how to sit on the ground - she constantly sits on Cash and he never makes her move. 

Bob - Cash is pretty amazing with the stuff he can do, there's very little that he can't figure out how to do, he may go about it a little different than a four legged dog, but nothing phases him. When Cash was younger (and before I had Penny or the video camera) I came home from work and found a dismantled dishwasher motor in the middle of the garage - he somehow pulled it out of the workbench and dragged it to the middle of the garage and then spent the day pulling it apart. I wish I had video of that because it was fairly heavy so I don't know if he managed to carry it in his mouth or if he just pushed it.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

So excellent. I love how penny just watches cash go to town. I'm going to have to look into a camera set up. Id love to see what w is doing all day!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Cash and Penny should have their own show! I'd watch it.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The videos are addicting - I watch them all the time.  I have a friend that keeps telling me that I should sell subscriptions to the streaming video of the dogs and I'd make a million dollars. 

Cash had more fun with the pillow today - in the second video I love at the end when he looks up on the workbench to see what's up there, he's a silly boy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJG-KC38bEI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1gG4xBY0S4


----------

